# Mitch



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

It is time for all of us to wish Mitch/Moopups a safe journey to his better place.


He took a downturn yesterday and was moved back to ICU. The hospital called Pat and said he wasn't going to make it around 10:00pm. His heart and lungs were so weak he couldn't survive. He wanted his DNR not to go into effect for 5 days but his body was just finished. 


He knew how much folks here cared. 

He passed around 3:30 am, February 19,2008.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh I am so very, very sorry. I will miss him greatly. Godspeed. :Bawling:


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

(((Bridget and Pat))) I an so sorry for your loss. May God hold, comfort and sustain you during this time.


----------



## michelleIL (Aug 29, 2004)

That s so sad. I am glad that he has impacted so many lives here on the form and was able to give out advice and kind words. He will be missed here. 
MichelleIL


----------



## IMP (Feb 7, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. God Bless Mitch, a beautiful, caring spirit. I will miss him too.


----------



## nikko (Feb 7, 2007)

my family will be praying for yours. godspeed mitch..........


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

bridget,
My condolences to you as Mitch travels to the clearing at the end of this path of his life journey.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Bridget. I'm glad he knew how much he was loved here. May God be with you and Pat and your family. We will certainly miss him.


----------



## alpacamom (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Our thoughts and prayers are with you, Pat, and your families. Many hugs coming your way. Thank you, again, for keeping us posted about Mitch.


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh. I am so sorry for you loss.
Goodbye Mitch old friend. We'll miss you.


----------



## Sassylady (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh my gosh Bridget, I am so truly sorry for your loss.. Your brother was a very special man who touched a lot of people's hearts even though they may not have known him in person.. He will truly be missed...


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry. I had so hoped he would improve. My deepest condolences. He will be deeply missed by many.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Bridget and Pat, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I too had hoped he would improve.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Fla Gal, I thank you for everything you did in the last month to help us make sure he was safe and worry free. He knew there was still a connection there.

You and Melissa were the only 2 females he asked about.

You are a class act, and Melissa is just as wonderful.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

I, too, am sorry for your loss. His presence here (and I'm sure elsewhere) will be missed. Take care of yourselves please.


----------



## simplefarmgirl (Mar 31, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.. May you find peace and comfort knowing he isnt suffering any more.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss, and hope that Mitch is now resting at peace after such a long a difficult journey.


----------



## midwsthomestead (Nov 8, 2005)

So sorry for the loss of your brother, lots of strong hugs for you and Pat.

MoopupsMitch will be missed...

~~


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Very sorry for you loss.

Blessings to your family.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish Mitch a peaceful home going. He will be missed.


----------



## nana-san (Sep 22, 2006)

Condolences to you and your family. His posts were interesting reads. Prayers for you all.

Nana-san


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear of his passing. I enjoyed his writing and wit. Play taps and lower the colors for another fallen vet. 

He will be missed.


.


----------



## AJ Williams (Jun 29, 2007)

Codolences to You and your family. Mitch was awesome. Godspeed Marine.


----------



## sweetcountrygrl (Nov 11, 2005)

My very sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers and hugs to you and Pat. This has been a very difficult time for you both. Thank you so much for allowing the HT family to join your family in care and concern for Mitch.


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## 3sunz (Aug 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. I will keep you and Pat in my prayers. He will be missed around here.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I can't tell you how heavy my heart is right now.
I never met Mitch, but I felt I knew hm.
Bridget and Pat, and those others who knew him, you have our most heartfelt sympathies, and our prayers.
If there's anything you need help with, just ask.

Adios Mitch, you'l be missed.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Ah, Bridget, I'm so sorry for this. Bless you and Pat for keeping us informed. Now, take good care of yourself and don't forget us. You're part of our family here too, just as Mitch was.



Rest now, old Warrior. Your battles have all been won.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

:grouphug: I am so sorry for your loss...he was an interesting writer and an interesting HT'er. He will be missed! God bless and be with you Bridget and Pat at this difficult time :angel:


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, Bridget and Pat. Mitch will never be forgotten, and you are held in a circle of prayers, positive thoughts, and warmth.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

God Bless You Old Friend.

Prayers to all your loved ones too.

You are truly missed.

Thank you for being our friend!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

As Mitch would say, his static of this world has ended. I hope he's found peace.

Bridget and Pat, I am so sorry for your loss. Thank you for thinking of us at HT when I'm sure you have so much else on your minds.

I'm going to miss his take on life.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Bridget called me early this morning and as soon as I saw the number I had a feeling it was not going to be good news.

You know Mitch always said that you never left this world until you had learned all the lessons you were supposed to learn. My prayer is that he knew he had done all he was here to do and that he had peace in the end. I know his impact here was great, many people were touched by his life, me especially. He was a loyal and true friend and I will never forget the kindness he showed me over the years. I could always count on him. Until we meet again, my friend...


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss and for ours here, too. Mitch will be missed.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

You have my empathy for your loss.
I THANK you Mitch for my freedom.
Enjoy yours.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

So so sorry to hear this. What a hard time for you both. 

Hugs and prayers 

hoggie


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Mitch's profile for those who want to read some of his old posts: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/member.php?u=476


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So sorry for your (our) loss...

But he's free, and not caged inside. 
(I hope his place in this after life is ready for him.)

Condolences...

Angie


----------



## trixiwick (Jun 9, 2004)

Farewell, Mitch. It was a pleasure knowing you and reading your thoughts. Godspeed.

Hugs and condolences to those who really knew and loved him.


----------



## farmer kate (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I'll miss him very much.

kate


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry to read this. I suppose I'm not surprised that he's gone after all his trouble, but you know, Mitch being Mitch, part of me thought he'd be able to fight his way through and get back to us. Like a lot of folks on here I learned things from him, and I'll miss him. My condolences to his family. 

Jennifer


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I just heard! I am so sorry for his sisters and all who knew him. I personally never got to know him on HT but I plan on reading his old posts to get to know him better. He must have truly been an exceptional individual from all the outpouring of love and affection from everyone here. RIP Mitch (MooPups) you will be greatly missed!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Bridget. My condolences to you and Pat. We will miss him terribly!


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

If I'm not mistaken Mitch believed he would live again. I believe he will live again. He fought the hard fight and now he gets to rest awhile. I'm sad but certain in his next life he will not suffer as much. Goodbye for now ole friend. I hope we meet again.....


----------



## mwhit (Jun 8, 2006)

Goodbye, Mitch. You'll be greatly missed by many people. 
Bridget and Pat, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Michelle


----------



## B Adams (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss Bridget and Pat. I will miss Moopups (Mitch) as I always looked forward to see what he had posted every day. My thoughts and prayers are with both of you.
B Adams


----------



## Auntie Kathy (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Mitch will be missed.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Mitch was dearly loved and will be dearly missed. Goodbye old friend! Our deepest condolences to you and Pat.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

So very sorry to hear this! My heart goes out to you two. He will be missed by all of us and probably by many of the "characters" that he wrote about!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm so sorry Bridget and Pat.Mitch will truly be missed.May the Lord comfort you at this time.

big rockpile


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)

Mitch was a unique personality on this forum. I didn't always understand him, but I always enjoyed him. To the family, my prayers are with you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I just saw this. I'm so sorry for your loss Bridget and Pat. Mitch will be very missed around here.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

So sorry to hear of Mitch's death. I always loved to read his posts. Your family has my deepest sympathies. May you find comfort in all your memories of him in this life.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Wishing that he will have the peace he craved and my deepest conolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Donkey (Jan 10, 2008)

Rest In Peace Mitch! 

Take good care of that Golden Homestead in the sky

<S> (Salute)


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

In honor of Mitch,[ moopups] and with a sad heart, Im going off here for today,. Blessings and condolences to bridget and pat.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I'm so very sorry. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Kathy in MD (May 30, 2002)

Oh Bridget Iâm so sorry for your lossâ¦hugs to you and Patâ¦


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I will really miss reading his posts, he was a special man.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I am so sorry for your family. I will never forget moopups. He gave me some advice that steered me in the right direction dealing with something in our life. And it made all the difference. He was a very wise man. I will miss his postings.

katlupe


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

Mitch and I shared a few PMs since I became a member here. He was a great guy and I am so sorry that he has left all of us. Most of all his family and close friends. I hope that your family can find peace and I know Mitch is looking down at us and smiling because he is in a better place. A place most of hope to be one day. God Bless you Mitch. 

The Infantrymans Prayer

Almighty God, whose will it is that we be leaders of men,
hear us as we come to you for guidance in this awesome
responsibility. Let us never forget our duty in the men whom
lead. May we instill in them the qualities of loyalty, integrity,
and duty. Grant us the patience in dealing with the mistakes
of our fellow man. Let us never forget that no man is perfect,
but that perfection for fragile humans is trying each day to
be better than the day before. Give us courage, O Lord, in the
face of danger, keep us pure in heart, clean in mind, and strong
in purpose. Remind us that wisdom is not gained in an hour,
a day, or in a year, but it is a process that continues all the
days of our lives. Keep ever before us our goal which is not
to perpetrate war, but to safeguard peace and preserve your
great gift to man, Freedom. May you always be near to guide
us in decisions, comfort us in our failures, and keep us humble
in our successes. We ask your divine blessings and leadership
as we discharge the honor and responsibility of leading men
in the service of our country. Walk close to us always,
our father, that we may not fall.
AMEN


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss, he will be missed.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. HT just will not be the same without Mitch. I never met Mitch or really talked to him except about some software once but I truly enjoyed "knowing" him here on the board. I'll be praying for you and Pat. I know loosing a loved one is never easy.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'll remember your family in my prayers. He will be missed.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

My prayers are with your family, I know Mitch is in a better place now but he will be missed greatly around here.

Dee


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

He will be missed. With deepest sympathy to you and your family..will be remembering you in prayer.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I'm so very sorry to hear this. Many prayers for your loss.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Mitch will be missed around here. Godspeed Mitch!


----------



## BamaNana (Dec 31, 2004)

:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of his passing. 

I hope you can find comfort in the fact that he's someplace where there is no war, no cold and no carrots! 

My deepest condolences to all of those who knew and loved Mitch.


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Dang!

You have my deepest sympathies Bridget and Pat and you too FlaGal.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

My deepest condolences to you and your family.
His is a voice that will be greatly missed here. We never saw a face, but felt as friends nonetheless. What a shame..I will miss him. He was always here with a bit of advice or a great sense of humor. Thank you so much for keeping us all informed and up to date during his hospital stay. Your kindness is greatly appreciated. Please stop in whenever you want to.. we would all love to hear from you often.
And again.. your brother had friends that loved him and who will miss him greatly.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Oh my gosh  My deepest sympathies for your loss, I will never forget him.


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

May God give Mitch's loved ones peace in their hearts to get through this hard time.

He gave it a good fight, that's for sure! I'm so glad we innundated him with cards and well wishes; I'm sure that gave him a lot of happiness.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Truly sorry for your loss.

Cindyc.


----------



## Dixie (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry. He will be missed. May God comfort you in this difficult time.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

My deepest condolences. Mitch will be very much missed. Wishing all his family and friends peace, and most of all Mitch himself.


----------



## catcrazy (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh...I'm so sorry. My deepest sympathies to you both. I interacted with Mitch on the old USENET forum. He gave me help with my computer at one point. I will miss him here, even though I usually lurk. Take care of yourselves. 

Cat


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Bridget and Pat may you be touched and comforted by all who have come to know you though your caring and dedication to a brother who was loved and cared about by so very many, sorry for your loss.

Condolences also to all of Mitch's friends and internet family.

Marlene


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss Bridget and Pat.
I salute this Hero.
with heavy hearts,Goodbye Friend.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I'll miss him too.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm so sorry. It's not going to be quite the same around here without seeing "Moopups" posting.

God speed, Mitch. I always think of the line by Dumbledore in Harry Potter -- "Death is but the next great adventure." I hope your adventure is grand indeed.

Bridget, Pat, you have my utmost condolences on your loss.

Tracy


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

That is such bad news. I'll miss reading his posts and enjoying his quirky humor. I hope he has found the peace and rest that eluded him in life. My condolences to all who loved him.


----------



## NativeRose (Nov 15, 2003)

I am so sorry. Prayers will continue for you all. I didn't know Mitch/Moopups well. I always enjoyed reading his posts. He definitely made an impression around here. He will be missed.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

So sorry to hear of this. Will say a prayer for Mitch and for you and Pat. Thanks for keeping us posted through all of this.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Very sad to hear of Mitch's passing. And I'm so sorry for your loss.

Mitch was (and is) an important part of HT. A wise spark with a kind spirit. We'll all miss him.

I hope that he has found peace and calm.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Typing through tears here. He fought so hard for so long. May he have peace and rest now. Please accept my condolences on your loss, Bridget and Pat. Your brother was a unique individual, and he will be missed here at HT.

~Mary


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I will miss him.. I hope, he will be at peace...Queen Bee


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Bridget, I am so sorry to hear of Mitch's passing. I'm glad he knew how much he was loved here at HT. Touching so many lives, as he did, is not a small thing. We'll miss him greatly. Blessings to you and Pat. I hope your shared memories of Mitch bring you comfort. You are wonderful sisters.


----------



## Lairvine (Feb 27, 2005)

Mitch was a good fellow, he will be greatly missed. 
I enjoyed the PM's we shared talking about when he was stationed on a base a few miles from where I live, even if it was before I was born.


----------



## primroselane (May 10, 2002)

May the trail ahead hold beauty, kindness and peace.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

My condolences on your loss. He will be missed.


----------



## Cindy in PA (May 13, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. HT will not be the same. Hope he is at peace.


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Bright Blessings Mitch, and condolences to your family.

May you enjoy your much deserved rest.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

So sorry to hear of this loss, my prayers for Mitch's family and loved ones is for peace and healing in this time of pain.

Halo


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

our sincere prayers and condolences for your family.
Mitch, rest easy Brother....


----------



## Job's3dAnswer (Oct 17, 2004)

Pat & Bridget --

So sorry to hear about Mitch's passing. May God ( and your family here) help comfort you. He really will be missed. :Bawling:

Oddly enough, DD woke up about 3:30 this morning from a sound sleep, and we had to put her in bed with us. Hmmm, makes you wonder. :shrug:


----------



## pourfolkes (Jul 1, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. This forum will not be the same without Mitch here. I always looked for his posts when I signed in. I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Pat and Bridget, I am so sorry for your loss. I will miss Mitch very much, as will all of us here. I never met him but got the feeling that I knew him from his many posts. May the Lord be with you in this time of sorrow. 
Ed


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

So sorry to hear he passed  I'll miss his posts...Thoughts and prayers to the family!


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

I can't beleive this, I had invisioned Mitch back on here posting again someday. It was a sharp sword when we first learned he was in the hospital, and now the sword is plunged deeper. It's better for him now, but he's leaving so many folks like us behind, missing him. My sympathies to all of his family and friends. R.I.P Mitch


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Bridget and Pat, 
I am so sorry for your loss. I know that Mitch is truly in a better place and feels no more pain. Our prayers will now focus on the two of you during your time of loss. Please take care of yourselves. Hold onto each other and to your faith. God Bless You.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Bridget~

I am so sorry for your loss. But I am so happy for Mitch! Finally, a place where he can be understood without a struggle and pain free without meds. No longer will he have to sleep with his gun. I'm going to miss his dry wit and practical nature. He made me take a good long look at a lot of things. God Bless you and your family in this time of grief.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Oh Bridget and Pat, I am so very very sorry for your loss. I am sorry for our loss. Mitch was such a fun, crotchety "uncle" in our little family here at CF. His presence will be sorely missed. 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Goodbye, Mitch.


----------



## giometriks (Jul 24, 2005)

My deepest sympathy for you and your family.

Susan


----------



## lvshrs (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He will be missed by many.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Vaya con Dios, Mitch.

.....Alan.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

Chuck, do you remember a long time ago when I sent you an email and thanked you for giving Mitch the veterans forum? You turned him into a man of value, something he had never really had before. He was probably the biggest pain in the butt in the universe, but he had some good points.

Thank you for finding them.


----------



## Weasy68 (Jan 20, 2008)

My heartfelt sympathies to all.

"It ended...
His body changed to light,
A star that burns forever in the sky."


----------



## Shawna (Jul 10, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this news....I have not been here at HT for very long, but I could tell that Mitch was very loved and full of wisdom. 

I am glad that he is not suffering....but am so sad for everyone left behind that will miss him.

You and your family have my sincerest sympathies...

Gentle hugs,
Shawna


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Rest in peace Mitch, you will be sorely missed.

Condolences to Bridget and Pat, and thank you for keeping us updated through it all.


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Safe journey my friend...I will miss you forever........


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

My condolences to Pat and Bridget. And God-speed to Mitch as his spirit soars to meet his maker. He will be much missed by everyone here.


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Prayers being offered for Bridget and Pat. Hugs Hun if I can help hollar. 
white


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

My condolences, Bridget and Pat.

'Bye, Mitch, you'll be missed.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

Blessing... God be with you..... Prayers for your family.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Our condolences, it was a pleasure to work with Mitch here on HT.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

May God Rise This Kind Soul Up Into The Heaveans,With The Angels Singing A Mighty Song Of Praise.And May God Bless the People That This Sweet Mans Life As Touched So Deeply,Paula


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Please accept my deepest condolences, Mitch has touched my life in a possitive way as well and I am grateful for having had him in my life.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Mitch and I have shared p.m.'s, emails and even a few mailed packages.

We are both so opinionated and stubborn that it took awhile for us to get past a few issues but I'm so glad that eventually we became friends.

I enjoyed his stories and his humor, and I respected his wisdom and his uniqueness.

Till we meet again, Mitch~~~~


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

I also had a few PMs from Mitch....I'm glad he shared himself with us and hope he got at least 165 acres to homestead in the new land just like the pioneers!


----------



## SeptemberWolf (Aug 23, 2006)

Condolences to the family, who has done so much; to friends, who have prayed and hoped; and Good Journey to Mitch.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

So sorry to hear this Bridget, my heart goes out to you and Pat.
He was a good man.....I will miss him.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Condolences to your family, He was a witty funny man on alot of levels. I enjoyed his posts. I wish him more peace in the afterlife!


----------



## Daddyof4 (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. I guess God had his place ready for him and things for him to do.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

My condolences to you both Bridget and Pat, many of us here will miss him. As others have said we didn't always understand him but he added to our daily lives and got us thinking at times. I hope he finally finds peace. I am so glad we all did what we did to make him know how much he was thought of these past few weeks so he could leave this earth feeling special.
PQ


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

My condolences to those grieving...See you on the other side Mitch.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Bridget and Pat, my deepest condolences!! I always enjoyed reading Mitch's posts, they were always witty and well-written.

He will definitly be missed!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, I am so sorry... :grouphug:

Mitch was quite the character, was much loved and will be sorely missed around here. Though we will miss him, it's good that he's in a place of rest now.

God bless all of you with peace in the pain, and later, comfort in good memories.

Pony!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear about Mitch. I so injoyed read his posts. There are only a few on here that I read every thing they post and he was one of them. I will/have missed reading his posts.

The thread about him getting banned from a local resturant because he flirted with the waitress, made me laugh, because it reminded me of my husband.

I would have been honored if I could have meet him.


----------



## Katrina26 (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of his passing .

My grandpa served in Vietman but passed away when I was younger, and I didn't have the knowledge to ask him questions about it. Every time Mitch wrote about his service in Vietnam, it gave me some understanding in what my grandpa went through.

God bless your family and I'm praying for you all! Mitch will be greatly missed, he had a one of a kind humor. 

Katrina


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. He fought so hard. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss! He will be missed!!! Thanks for letting us all know what was happening! I will be praying for peace for you and your family.


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

I am so sorry. Mitch will be missed.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

My very deepest sympathies to you for your loss. I've always enjoyed reading Mitch's posts.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget and Pat, Thank you for keeping us updated during your Mitch's hospitalization. As you can see from this outpouring of heartfelt condolances, he enjoyed everyone's respect and fondness on HT. My warmest regards to you two, and my deepest sympathy. Laurie (ldc)


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

I had the pleasure of meeting Mitch a few years ago on his travel thru my area. He will be missed.

Scott


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I am so very sorry to hear of Mitch's passing. I am not a frequent poster here, but I read the board every day. Mitch's posts were always some of my favorites. He will be missed.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

Bridget and Pat you will remain in my prayers at this time of sorrow for you I know that Mitch is in a much better place after a long battle with life here He will be missed greatly by those of us on this forum as he was such a wonderful part of it and was veiwed as a favored uncle by several of us


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

My sympathies to you and your family. It's the characters we meet in life that spice our life up and sometimes we can meet those characters through different meduims. Through this medium he made a lot us laugh, grumble and think. That's quite a legacy in itself.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Out of the bad comes the good. In all of this Mitch _finally_ found out how loved and needed he was. Crossing over, knowing your loved and looking forward to the next meeting, makes the next great journey peaceful and a great adventure being well, whole, and loved!

My very sincerest condolences to Bridget and Pat, and all those who loved Mitch. It won't be the same around here any more. :Bawling:


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

GoodBye friend.

Nomad


----------



## Chandler (Jan 12, 2007)

Karen said:


> Out of the bad comes the good. In all of this Mitch _finally_ found out how loved and needed he was. Crossing over, knowing your loved and looking forward to the next meeting, makes the next great journey peaceful and a great adventure being well, whole, and loved!


That was beautiful. My condolences as well to all the family and friends *hugs*


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

My condolences. [strongsad


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and the whole family.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

As a Vietnam era veteran I would like to give a final salute to Mitch. Thanks for your service to your country. Farewell comrade in arms.

My condolences.


----------



## tinda (Jun 11, 2005)

Please accept my sincerest condolances to Bridget, Pat & families.
Mitch was a very special man.
God's speed, my friend.

tinda


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Bridget, Pat, I am so very sorry for your loss. Like most here I didn't know Mitch personally, just through what he posted here. His thoughts, humor, and perspective will be missed here on the forums. God bless you all, and his extended family and friends. It is good to know that Mitch knew he was loved and cared about.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Bridget, Pat, and family, my condolences. We will all miss Mitch very much, especially his Quirky sense of humor. I has to check in daily for my "Mitch fix"


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I'm sorry for you loss....

I really, really enjoyed reading things from his perspective! No one could ever fill his shoes. He will be missed.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Please note I (Melissa) am editing this thread to put bridget's original message here so it can be read first. The posts are mixed up due to a time display issue which I think is now resolved.

Originally posted by bridget (see post #3)

Mitch 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_It is time for all of us to wish Mitch/Moopups a safe journey to his better place.


He took a downturn yesterday and was moved back to ICU. The hospital called Pat and said he wasn't going to make it around 10:00pm. His heart and lungs were so weak he couldn't survive. He wanted his DNR not to go into effect for 5 days but his body was just finished. 


He knew how much folks here cared. 

He passed around 3:30 am, February 19,2008._









*This is Kris's original message: *

Farewell Mitch. I will miss your posts.

I hope you enjoy your tour guarding the streets of heaven. OOHRAH!

From the daughter of a Vietnam Marine and the mother of a current Marine.

(Sorry to edit this, but I did not know any other way to fix it-M)


----------



## momlaffsalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I am so sorry none of his online family got to say a final farewell, but I am so glad to read that he knew how much everyone thought of him. He touched many and always, always made me think. I, too, will miss his posts. My condolences to you Bridget and Pat...thank you for all of the updates.
Take care...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bridget, Pat, my hearfelt condolences to you both.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

Bridget and Pat, 
Mitch was one of the most unique posters I have ever read. He shared all aspects of his life with us good or bad. His honesty was refreshing and his passing makes me sad. Thanks to your whole family sharing your lives with us.
Kindest Regards, David (blufford)


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Bridget an Pat, My heart is heavy and aching at this time for you. Bless you for keeping all here updated on how Mitch was doing. I never had the chance to speak directly to Mitch but could understand his logic and will miss reading his comments here. You have my sorrow and I will pray for you all ane GOOD BYE MITCH till we meet in that wonderful place someday. Sam


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Mitch was a sharp story teller and one that could get his point across when need be provided we were paying attention. He certainly will be missed and I'm sure he is in a better place now. Bye for now Mitch..see ya across the bridge.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Bridget and Pat, I'm so sorry. Your brother will be greatly missed.

I will sound Taps at sundown this evening to honor Mitch's service and say goodbye.


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

My condolences - I always enjoyed reading his posts, they were lyrical and practically poetry!


----------



## CountryBeth (Apr 29, 2006)

So sorry. Praying for you and his family.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bridget & Pat, 
My deepest condolences to you and your family.

Mitch will be missed here on HT. I am honored to have known him


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Bridget & Pat,
> My deepest condolences to you and your family.
> 
> Mitch will be missed here on HT. I am honored to have known him


ditto.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Birdget and Pat:
I'm so sorry for your loss. He will be missed by us all.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

Very sad news...

He will be missed.


----------



## frugalbunny (Jul 8, 2006)

Goodbye to a great and honorable man. My he find great joy and peace on the other side. I will greatly miss his posts and his sence of humor.


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

Good bye till we meet again.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have not been here long enough to know hardly any one real good, but from what I am reading Mitch must have had a lot of friends here and will be sorely missed. I am sorry for your loss.

Nancy


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't post much, but I have been keeping an eye on the Mitch post...My prayers go out to Bridget and Pat.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I always enjoyed when he occasionally made a post that nobody could understand but him. 

I wish I could see a picture of him just to wrap things up in my mind. I have my idea what he looked like but it isn't right. 

So long, Mitch. Now you can find all all about The Source as you called it.


----------



## jassytoo (May 14, 2003)

I'm so very,very sorry. Mitch will be missed. He put up a valient fight in a difficult world. I'm sure he's safe and whole now on the other side of that door. God speed Mitch.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Ed Norman said:


> I always enjoyed when he occasionally made a post that nobody could understand but him.
> 
> I wish I could see a picture of him just to wrap things up in my mind. I have my idea what he looked like but it isn't right.
> 
> So long, Mitch. Now you can find all all about The Source as you called it.



As I recall, a few years ago he (or maybe someone else) posted a picture of him fishing when he was living near the coast. Probably pruned and/or long gone by now, but maybe someone could find it.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Pat & Bridget - 

You are in my prayers.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Some are just too good to live in this world. Godspeed, friend.

Mon


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

SteveD(TX) said:


> As I recall, a few years ago he (or maybe someone else) posted a picture of him fishing when he was living near the coast.


Steve, I posted that picture of him. I took it when we were fishing at Longboat Key Pass (west coast of Florida) on the north side of the pass.

The link to the picture is long gone but I'll do what I can to get my camera working to see if I still have that picture saved to one of the camera cards. If I can get the camera working and still have the picture, I'll post it again.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

FlaGal I have a photo of Mitch from where he was living before you went to visit him...If Bridget gives the okay I'll post it.

Angie


----------



## KrisW (Sep 27, 2002)

I&#8217;m just so heartbroken hearing the news of Moopups passing.
This is not what I had expected to hear today.

May he find every lasting peace and know we will miss him very very much. 

Kris


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Bridget and Pat, I so sorry for your loss. For many of us here on HT a good friend has gone on to his reward.
To Mitch (MooPups) I''m sure you're looking us all over and wondering "Whats the big fuss??" Now at least you dont have to eat all those carrots!!!
We will all miss you, your funny posts that I often didnt understand, but enjoyed reading anyway.
Rest easy my friend.


Alice in virginia


----------



## Bink (Apr 13, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> FlaGal I have a photo of Mitch from where he was living before you went to visit him...If Bridget gives the okay I'll post it.
> 
> Angie


Hope so. I'd like to see it.


----------



## FD2N4P (May 10, 2007)

goodbye mitch.........


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

frogmammy said:


> Some are just too good to live in this world. Godspeed, friend.
> 
> Mon


Now wait a minute here. We are talking about Mitch. Moopups. Didn't dare call him "moonpups". That would get him more than a little riled.

Mitch, for as lovable as he was in his special way, wasn't too good to live in this world. He was a cranky old guy with lots of problems. He smoked too much, probably cussed too much, and lived the life of a hermit most of his life. He worried us when he went homeless for a while and was forced to live in his van. His PTSD and aspberger's caused him to be different. His way of posting made him unique. But definitely not "too good to live in this world".

Still....
we were his extended family. None of us except for a couple knew him well. Most didn't know him at all, except through his eccentric way of posting. He was unique. It is that uniqueness that we'll miss. We'll miss knowing he'll be posting here almost everyday, telling us his stories of the steaming grannies or trying to worm a buffalo, get his old Kubota running, or about the baby girl goat. We'll miss his sage advice in the Shop forum.

He was definitely no saint. He never particularly struck me as a kind and gentle soul loved by everyone he knew. But we'll miss him. He obviously touched us through his keyboard in ways he was unable to touch others he came into contact with.

God's speed, Moopups.

Yes, despite your many flaws and imperfections you were loved by people here. You were part of our family.


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> FlaGal I have a photo of Mitch from where he was living before you went to visit him...If Bridget gives the okay I'll post it.
> 
> Angie


Is it the one of him on the boat? If that's the picture of him he shared with me before we met I know it's a good one. I had that picture until my last computer crashed.

The picture of him fishing on Longboat Key is ok but it just shows him from the back.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Condolences to the family - I didn't have a lot of interaction with Mitch, but feel as if I knew him somewhat from reading so many of his posts over the years. He was a great character, I think he enjoyed the role of "curmudgeon" around here! But based on the way he talked about the animals, I suspected there might be a bit of a softie buried deep. Bridget you were very kind to keep everyone here informed, I found myself checking every day to see if he was doing better. I hope you and Pat can find some peace and rest, you were there for him in every way when he needed you most.
I did find myself thinking that it would be awful for him if he had to endure an extended stay in a nursing-home type facility. He didn't seem like a person who would thrive in that environment. Perhaps at some level he decided to leave rather than have to live that way. It seems like these last years of his life were a great struggle for him, now he can rest. Let's hope wherever he is, he can still see what goes on here; HT will be a poorer place with his loss.
Farewell Mitch, thank you for your service to us all.


----------



## Denise K. (May 10, 2002)

Mitch will be missed. Always liked reading his posts. I don't post often but follow most of the postings. Always felt like Mitch was a grumpy, lovable, wise uncle! Had things to share with those of us that would take time to listen. I loved his nickname of Moopups, for some reason it just makes me smile. My thoughts and prayers go out to Pat and Bridget. RIP Moopups.
Denise


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Ooooh I am so sorry to hear this. I loved his unique writing style. He will be missed. May he be at peace.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

So sorry to hear the sad news,he will be missed.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I just got home from work and read this. (((((HUGS))))))


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

I am sorry for the loss of a friend to many and the loss of a brother to his family. After his hospitalization I am sure was tired and now he can rest. Although I didn't know him it is a known fact he has touched many lives here. Bless this friend of many.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Here's one of Mitch that we had.
Posted with permission from Bridget








Seeing the picture kinda made it all more real somehow.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

I posted this on my blog, but thought I would share it here, too:

At 5:33 this evening, âTapsâ echoed over the Fox River Valley. The notes were directed southeast, in the direction of Florida. The call came from my horn, to honor a veteran I never met. Mitch was a member of my favorite internet forum. He passed away early this morning.

Mitch was a fountain of information, of entertainment, and of wisdom, which he passed along in his own unique style. He was often misunderstood, but on the forum, he was loved and accepted for who he was, a family member whose flaws were overshadowed by his heart.

He will be greatly missed.

As a trumpeter, I could think of no better tribute to Mitch than to sound the call of rest in the minute following sunset on the day of his passing. It was my honor to play it for him.

It would be an honor to play it for any of our service men and women. And so, while he may no longer be with us in body, Mitch is with us in spirit. He has reminded me that I have a talent that I might use for a greater good. Previously, it was brought to my attention that there is a shortage of bugle players available to sound âTapsâ at military services and funerals. I have a horn. I have ability. And now I see I have a small way to thank those who fought for our freedom.

Tomorrow, I will contact the local VFW to ask to be listed as an available bugler. If I am called, I will play, and always, I will remember Mitch when I do.

Farewell, my friend.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

That is very sad. I will miss his posts. I'm sure he is in a better place and free of pain.

donsgal


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

I am so sorry to hear he is gone. He will be missed.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

I am stunned that moopups/ Mitch is no longer with us.... My condolences to his sisters!!

Some may remember his postings shortly before going to the hospital - of his money and money clip coming up missing. I was waiting to hear of his being discharged from the hospital, in order to send him a "new money clip"/ U.S. Marine Corps Tie Clip. We had exchanged some PM's concerning the Marine Corps in the past...

Well I have to get dressed up in my U.S.M.C. dress uniform for another local Military Funeral later this week. When I give the commands to the rifle squad to fire the 21 gun salute, I'll be thinking of my fellow Marine moopups at that time.... Phantomfyre our Veteran's Honor Guard bugler, uses an electronic bugle (an insert) for our ceremonies.

Semper Fi Mitch, and hope that you get to find peace where ever you land!!!!


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

I've been feeling like carp all day long with some virus/cold bug -- so I haven't logged in all day long. Now to read this... 

Watch over us Mitch. I will miss reading your posts... and I admit... I also thought your name was Moonpups until I stopped to actually read it closer.  I did however, always enjoy your insight on things. Please forgive me on the Moonpups thing too. 

~Ashley


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

My condolences to Mitch's family and everyone here who so obviously cared about him. Thank you cornhusker for putting up his picture. 

mrsfluidp


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Here's one of Mitch that we had.
> Posted with permission from Bridget
> 
> 
> ...


this is the same photo I have of him.... My copy is determined to stay in my screensaver and not upload.

Thanks Cornhusker.

Angie


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for posting the photo. It's nice to see the man we have been praying for and talking about for so many weeks now.
P


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bridget and Pat, you have my deepest sympathy. I am so very sorry about losing Mitch.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

My sincerest condolences for all those close to Mitch who are grieving at this loss. Remember, the bible says that "death is but a sleep". John Donne put it well in this sonnet;


_Death, be not proud, though some have called thee
Mighty and dreadful, for thou art not so ;
For those, whom thou think'st thou dost overthrow,
Die not, poor Death, nor yet canst thou kill me.
From rest and sleep, which but thy picture be,
Much pleasure, then from thee much more must flow,
And soonest our best men with thee do go,
Rest of their bones, and soul's delivery.
Thou'rt slave to Fate, chance, kings, and desperate men,
And dost with poison, war, and sickness dwell,
And poppy, or charms can make us sleep as well,
And better than thy stroke ; why swell'st thou then ?
One short sleep past, we wake eternally,
And Death shall be no more ; Death, thou shalt die. _


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Mitch will be miss greatly. He certainly touched a lot of people. So sad also for you and Pat, Bridget.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

my sympathies to Mitch's family and close friends.



RoseKYTN


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Here's one of Mitch that we had.
> Posted with permission from Bridget
> 
> 
> ...


Cornhusker,

That's the picture I was referring to. He was about 25 pounds lighter then that the last time I saw him a year ago at the end of February.

Thanks for posting the picture. That's the one he wanted to post on the "What do you look like" thread.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I just now logged on and saw this! I am so sorry and will be praying for Bridget and Pat. I will miss his posts so much!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

I didn't see this this morning before I went to work..

My goodness..how sad this news is. One of the fondest memories I have of Mitch was from way back when he was living in his cabin..? 1999/2000??
Anyway..he had posted that his "serenity" had been shattered by the intrusion of a small cat that wandered into his life..he was miffed at the "responsibility" of it all..LOL...I will miss my online friend..


----------



## NoahJohn (Jul 17, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of Mitch's passing. I have read many of his posts on here and have taken to following Bridget's daily updates, hoping for the best. Mitch was blessed to be so loved by so many here. I'm sorry for your loss, Bridget, Pat, and Melissa as well. I know Mitch was a dear friend and a big part of your forum here, Melissa.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

SteveD(TX) said:


> He was definitely no saint. He never particularly struck me as a kind and gentle soul loved by everyone he knew. But we'll miss him. He obviously touched us through his keyboard in ways he was unable to touch others he came into contact with.


This is exactly why he'll be missed. He was uniquely himself. I looked forward to reading his posts and really enjoyed it when he took the time to actually respond to something I'd written.

I did not want to hear this news. I half-way expected it, but I was so hoping to one day open this site and see a new post of his. I really, really hoped his ornery nature would get him through this.

I never knew him other than through his posts and the occasional back and forth on this site, but I'm in tears. Fla Gal, Bridget, Pat, Melissa, you have my sincerest condolences. Thank you for making sure he was taken care of and for the regular updates.

God's speed, Mitch.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Well now I know why he had so many typos. He has fingers like bratwursts.


----------



## Lynne (May 10, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss. Hope you can find some comfort in the kind words that have been expressed here by everyone; he was well loved.

Sending thoughts and prayers go out to Mitch's family and friends.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

so sorry for your loss -
what a character that we won't forget! 

edited to add:
Now I've been thinking about Mitch....
...I always loved his "stumpers" from lusenet. 
He was such an interesting person. :bow:


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

Oh Bridget and Pat, please accept my deepest condolences.

My DH was a bagpiper and when I read of a Mitch's passing I heard in my head "The Mist Covered Mountains", a tune that DH used to play at memorials. It was also played as a lament for President John F. KennedyÂ´s funeral. It is about the final trip home. 

I'll miss you Mitch, but I'm glad you have gone home.

Deb 
in WI

*The Mist Covered Mountains*

_Chorus_
_Oh, I see, I see the great mountains
Oh, I see, I see the lofty mountains
Oh, I see, I see the corries
I see the peaks beneath the mist_

I see, straight away, the place of my birth
I will be welcomed in a language which I understand
I will receive hospitality and love when I reach there
That I would not trade for a ton of gold

_Chorus_

I see woods there, I see thickets there
I see fair, fertile fields there
I see the deer on the ground of the corries
Shrouded in a garment of mist

_Chorus_

High moutains with lovely slopes
Folk there who are always kind
Light is my step when I go bounding to see them
And I will willingly remain there for a long while

_Chorus_


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Bridget and Pat, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm glad he knew how many people here care about him.

Thank you for posting the picture Cornhusker.


----------



## wombatcat (Mar 29, 2005)

Bridget and Pat, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss...he will be missed


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Bridget and Pat, 

My prayers are with your family at this difficult time. Mitch was such a loved member of the forum here, we will all miss him.


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

There are no words to truly express how missed Mitch will be here at HT...Bridget and Pat I pray that peace and happy memories of your brother, flood your hearts during this difficult time.God Bless
~C~


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Bye Mitch- May you be at peace.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

My condolences to Mitch's family. I'm glad Mitch won't be in pain any more.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Mitch, moopups will be missed here very much, but know that he is someplace so much better. Rest in peace.

My condolences to his family. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## oldgaredneck (Jan 2, 2007)

Cornhusker, thank you for posting the photo - it's always nice to put a face to a name.

Phantomfyre - Thanks for playing taps for Mitch.
Taps always makes this ol' veteran cry happy tears, because another brave soul has gone to a much deserved rest in a much better place.
God bless you for being the Bugler.....


----------



## Joe in SD (May 11, 2002)

My condolences to Bridget and Pat. Mitch will surely be missed here at HT. May he rest in peace. Semper fi Mitch.


----------



## stars01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Bridget and Pat, I'm so very sorry for your loss. 

Paula


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Mitch meant so much to all of us. He will surely be missed. He's in a better place now where he won't suffer. If I knew Mitch like I think I did, he never would have been happy cooped up in a nursing home. Now he has wings to fly. Goodbye my friend. :angel:


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

There was nothing boring about this man, thats why I liked him so much. Theres an empty void here at HT. The picture doesnt match the one in my head but It was good to see him....Rest now Moopups.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Pat & Bridget, my deep sympathies on the loss of your brother. There's a lot of us here that have learned things from Mitch. Those things will remain with us, reminders of our forum friend. 

Thanks, Mitch. Happy Trails to you.

_Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth...
Put out my hand and touched the face of God._
John Gillespie Magee


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

i am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Cornhusker for posting the picture! I don't know why but I had always pictured him as being a scrawny fellow!


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

I always read his posts. He had a real way with words.


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

Yall are in our prayers.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Happy trails, my friend....

....until we meet again.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Godspeed Mitch

"â¦ no man is a failure who has friends."


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Good bye Mitch. May you be met by St. Michael, welcoming a fellow warrior home.
Karen in Indiana


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Bridget and Pat, our hearts goes out to you. Thank you both for all you did to keep HT updated on Mitchâs condition during his stay in the hospital. We checked on him daily.

While I didnât know him very well, I did enjoy reading his posts and gathered that underneath his sometimes rough exterior there laid a kindness toward animals and a great love for his country. 

Mitch/Moopups thank you for your input on homesteading subjects. Mitch/Marine, we salute you and thank you for your service to our country. Rest in peace.

Southrngardngal & hubby (Viet Nam vet 1969-70)


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

My condolences. Mitch was a character of true form. He will be missed.


----------



## bluedotsmom (Jan 10, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Anne in Arkansas (who lurks much & has yet to post an intro)


----------



## PBPitcher (Aug 15, 2005)

My deepest sympathies to the family. Many prayers are being sent up for healing and understanding.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I'm just now able to get back on the forum, and was so sorry to hear of Mitch's passing. My condolences to his family, he will be missed. Jan in Co


----------



## Rowenna7 (Dec 22, 2005)

My sympathies also...I never had the opportunity to chat with Mitch but I always enjoyed his posts.

Blessings for your journey Mitch!


----------



## MTTMATSUA (May 23, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers to the family....

Bonnie and family in San Diego


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Well this certainly is sad news. 

If, when I'm gone, my life has positively influenced even a small percentage of lives as Mitch's living did, then I will consider it a life well lived.

I surely will miss his stories of the morning diner and his people observations.

Good to know he's free of his night demons.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Just saw this sad news! I too thought he would be back on here before too long.

Condolences to his sisters, FL Gal. and all who knew him as a friend.

Pauline


----------



## mzzlisa (Feb 22, 2004)

I just saw this. I will miss his posts. Condolences to his family, and to his extended family here.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Goodbye friend. Will miss you.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Good Journey Mitch. Proud to have known you in the small way I did, Please say 'hey" to all our vets up there.


----------



## RainyDay (Feb 11, 2008)

I never met/spoke to mitch in my time being here, but I am praying for him and his family.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, no-I've been away for 2 days & can't believe this. So sad. 

Please accept deepest sympathy from myself & my Viet Nam vet to Bridget & Pat, prayers & thanks for keeping us all informed. 

Thanks too, Dripping Springs for that prayer.

Patty

May Mitch be in heaven a half hour before the devil knows he's dead.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Bye Mitch. Condolences to his family.


----------



## kendall j (Mar 30, 2007)

Goodbye Mitch. You will be missed. Prayers and condolences for your family Bridget.

Kendall


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear that Mitch passed away. He will be greatly missed. My sincere sympathy to you, Bridget and Pat, and the entire family. 

Sandy


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

So sorry, and sad, my condolences.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear that Mitch passed on. He will be missed.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

So very sorry to hear that Mitch has passed on. I know he will be missed by many here. My condolences and sympathy to Pat and Bridget - who will miss their brother.


----------



## Ed in S. AL (Jun 5, 2002)

Very sorry to hear of Mitch passing. May he walk with God. 

I didn't keep up with all the threads. Can some one please tell me what had happened to him to start with?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Ed in S. AL said:


> Very sorry to hear of Mitch passing. May he walk with God.
> 
> I didn't keep up with all the threads. Can some one please tell me what had happened to him to start with?


Mitch had congestive heart failure and diabetes. He went in to be evaluated for a pacemaker & 'flat-lined' in the office. Paramedics revived him and took him to the hospital. It was a rough go the last few weeks. 

Patty


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Moopups, I will also miss you here and look to see you at home one day. To the family, remember the good stuff, laugh about his antics often, and treasure his advice. He was a rare one and jewel in the crown for certain. God bless you all.

Valorie


----------



## Sharon in NY (May 11, 2002)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about this. My condolences.

Sharon


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

I've been trying to think of something to say. I can't come up with anything that hasn't been said. 

He will be missed greatly. There aren't a whole lot of the people who were here when I first came 5+ years ago and Mitch was one of the first I met here. Mitch was a very unique person, and although I didn't always understand him, I learned to hold a great respect for him. 

Rest in piece friend.


----------



## Delinda (Dec 5, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I never got a chance to chat with him but I always looked for his postings. I enjoyed reading them very much. My prayers go out to his family. He will be missed very much.


----------



## Christina R. (Apr 22, 2004)

Dear Mitch's Precious Sisters,

Add my thoughts and prayers to everyone else's here. I hadn't checked posts for the last few days, so reminding the students to keep praying for Mitch's health was how we ended the school day yesterday. It's another snow day today, so the kids won;t know until Monday. Hopefully you'll have a real sense of strength and comfort from everything you read here and knowing there's a classroom in Flagstaff praying for your comfort.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Oh I was so hoping for good news when we got back this week. I am so sorry to hear of Mitch's passing, but I pray that he is finally at peace.


----------



## Dave (May 10, 2002)

I'll miss him.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Like others, I never met the man I knew as Moopups, but I learned from him and will remember him. My sympathy and thanks to Bridgit and those who really knew and loved him.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

So very sorry to hear this sad news. Last I checked the board it sounded like he was doing much better. Rest in peace, Mitch.


----------

